
Some android apps can prevent you from taking screenshots - zygimantasdev
Noticed today that I can&#x27;t take a screenshot on booking.com app, quick google search [1] showed me that indeed I can&#x27;t control my own phone.<p>Do you think its fair that app developers can disable your phone OS features?<p>[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;android.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;133022&#x2F;disable-screenshot-security
======
masonic
Why on Earth would anybody install their app? You can do it all on a browser
with far less privacy suck.

------
doorbellguy
Noticed for first while browsing private tabs in brave browser.

